# Broken Sword-Angel of Death



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Please can anyone help? I had a new Graphics Card installed ( ATI Radeon 9600 Pro ) so that I could Download the Game Broken Sword Angel of Death onto my computer. This was fine but the game will not play properly .The Mouse pointer jerks about all over the screen and I dont have much control over it.This of course makes it impossible to play!
Is the Graphics card compatable? If not what ones definitely are? The one given on the list from the makers of the game do not appear to be still available and I know nothing about Graphics cards or much else for that matter!
Is there someone who plays this game can tell me what they have? Or if they know how to solve this problem? I would be very grateful I have been getting so frustrated. My computer has been checked and dxdiag done and no problem there,so maybe its Graphics card?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

hello go here www.systemrequirementslab.com and test your system..
choose the game from the drop down menu


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

done that,says congratulations your system passes the recommended requirements you should have a great experience running this product!
It says Pass for CD ROM Drive but cannot analyze speed. I am aware that the driver for this is probably out of date but how do I update it? and could this be the problem?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

you say you downloaded it .. where from please ???? or did you mean install
Have you got the game install disc and have you updated and patched it


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

sorry, yes I installed it from the Disc and I have downloaded the patch from THQ Site and installed that.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you checked out the official website 
http://www.broken-sword.com/

in the download section there is a fix for mouse stuttering


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

I know I've been there and done that and still no joy I am really frustrated over this,I dont know what else to do It is only this game I have the problem with.


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Can anyone suggest anything that may help????


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Kinrevel said:


> Can anyone suggest anything that may help????


I havent forgot about you  
what version direct x are you running and have you updated your graphics card

also try defragmenting your hard drive and how much memory do you have .. these newer games eat it for breakfast

also try reducing the textures to medium .. play with the settings in the game and see if it helps ..


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Direct X 9.0 comes with the game.
Have done defrag and disc cleanup Have 512 RAM and have just over half Free Space. Have used game settings and tried reducing textures but doesnt work.
Occasionally the game will run o.k for a minute or two but then I have difficulty moving the mouse it jerks everywhere and will not go where you want it to.
Sorry to shoot down everything you suggest,but short of changing the Graphics card(which despite the compatability test) I still think may not be good enough I do not know what else to try.But obviously I do not want to go to the expense of replacing a near new Graphics card if it will not cure the problem!! I was hoping that someone could solve the problem without having to gamble on spending more money out.
I really do appreciate your help tho'


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have drawn a blank so i am going to ask for some help for you ...


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

ok Thanks


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Has anyone got any more suggestions pleeeeeese?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah here are 2 suggestions:

1) be patient 

2) find out if the problem happens in other games like that.


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Sorry,I dont mean to be impatient,but I have been trying to sort this since the New Year and I must admit I have gotten a little frustrated.I do appreciate any help given tho'
The only other game I have that requires a direct X 9.0 compatable card is TUNGUSKA and plays o.k My other games are all older and lower spec . What similar game should I try?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I have the game, and remember the part about the not starting up, and needing a patch. Very frustrating.

Anyway, as for your problem, lets see what card you have. Go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Expand Display, and there will be your video card. Also, rightclick and choose Properties, and then Driver tab. What's the version?

Also, lets see what you have running at startup, as this may cause some problems. I play Battlefield 2 online, and many have said problems occur, and they're usually due to running programs.

go to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.

Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

It may well be clean of spyware, but XP won't allow us to create a startup list anymore, so this is the easiest way of creating one 

Regards

eddie


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a GIGABYTE RADEON 9600 PRO graphics card version 8.33.0.0

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:36:07, on 2/18/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\JupitCo.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyhook.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PD6000SM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4300 Series\lxcemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4300 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
C:\Program Files\C-Media Middle Way AP\CmSkype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected]\DSLMON.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\khalshared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Hopkins.WORKGROUP.000\Desktop\hijackthis_sfx.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\wzqkpick.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Hopkins.WORKGROUP.000\Local Settings\Temp\wz5f7a\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tiscali.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCECATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCEtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCSPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB SECURITY DEVICE CoInstaller] JupitCo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SupaDial] C:\Program Files\SupaDial\SupaDial.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSUSBRG] C:\WINDOWS\SiSUSBrg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS Windows KeyHook] C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyhook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PD6000StatusMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PD6000SM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp10.0] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Activation.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcemon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4300 Series\lxcemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\System32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD08] C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4300 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CmUsbAudio] RunDll32 cmcnfg2.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CmSkype] C:\Program Files\C-Media Middle Way AP\CmSkype.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DSLMON.lnk = C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected]\DSLMON.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C03E8C11-BB76-4C2A-992E-4FD8CF4EBA72}: NameServer = 212.139.132.7 212.139.132.6
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: lxce_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe

I hope this is what you meant,I am not very computer literate!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Kinrevel said:


> Sorry,I dont mean to be impatient,but I have been trying to sort this since the New Year and I must admit I have gotten a little frustrated.I do appreciate any help given tho'
> The only other game I have that requires a direct X 9.0 compatable card is TUNGUSKA and plays o.k My other games are all older and lower spec . What similar game should I try?


anything that is newer, and graphic/memory intensive.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You have no spyware there, so lets go thru your startup list:

LXCECATS: Lexmark printer, not sure, leave for now

VCSPlayer: Virtual CD drive emulator. Available via Start | Programs. Not needed

UserFaultCheck: Used in connection with memory dumps - you can disable these by - right clicking on My Computer, selecting Properties and then the Advanced tab. Click on the Settings button in 'Startup and Recovery'. In the bottom pane - under 'Write debugging information' - click on the down arrow and then select 'None' - OK your way out. Not needed

USB SECURITY DEVICE CoInstaller: ButterflyMedia USB Flash drive related - required for the password security feature to work. Keep

TkBellExe: Application Scheduler installed along with RealOne Player. Once installed, it runs independently of RealOne Player. To disable "tkbell.exe" in the new version (1) Start RealOne Player (2) Tools -> Preferences (3) Automatic services in the Categories pane (4) Uncheck all options and then OK. Not needed

SupaDial: SupaNet.com modem driver related. Leave for now

SoundMan: System Tray icon for the Realtek AC97 Audio Sound Manager for AC97 onboard audio. Available via Start | Settings | Control Panel. Not needed

SiSUSBRG: SiS USB Registry Patch File - fixes the undetectable problem with SiS USB controller on Windows XP. Not needed

SiS Windows KeyHook: SIS graphics cards related: "Super VGA Keyboard Daemon" - hooks into the keyboard processing chain in order to enable hotkey settings. Up to you

RemoteControl: Remote Control background application for Cyberlink's PowerDVD version 4 and above. Enables you to use a remote control with your DVD drive if your drive came with one. Not required if you don't have a remote control, or don't wish to use one. Up to you

QuickTime Task: System Tray access to Apple's "Quick Time" viewer from version 5 onwards. Not needed

POINTER: Microsoft Intellipoint software for their Intellimouse series of mice - required if you use non-standard Windows driver features. Up to you

PD6000StatusMonitor: Possibly a Configuration utility for Canon memory card. Leave for now.

NeroFilterCheck: Associated with "Nero Burning Rom" CD writing software. Checks for driver issues. Up to you

MoneyStartUp10.0: Part of MS Money 2002. Available via Start | Programs. Not needed

lxcemon.exe: Lexmark printer maybe. Leave for now

LVCOMSX: It provides extra functionality for Logitech multimedia webcam devices. When disabled the camera still works in quick capture but you can get a slight increase in picture quality - not so snowy and the movement wasn't so jerky. Not needed

LogitechVideoTray: Logitech Image Studio - installed with Logitech QuickCams. Not needed

LogitechVideoRepair: LogitechGalleryRepair/LogitechVideoRepair - part of Logitech Image Studio - installed with Logitech QuickCam cameras. Required from version 8.11 onwards if you use the software to take pictures and capture videos, not if you don't. Also not required for versions up to and including 7.30 and after version 8.30. Up to you

HPHUPD08: HP software update checker and wizard launcher. Available via Start | Programs. Not needed

FaxCenterServer: FaxMan integrates complete fax send and receive support into Windows applications without requiring additional fax software. Incorporated into software by Lexmark, MCI, Lotus, My Software, Broderbund, Traffic Software and many others. Up to you

EzPrint: Configuration options for Lexmark printing devices. Not needed

CmUsbAudio: System tray control panel for C-Media based soundcards. Leave for now

CARPService: Associated with Zoltrix and Conexant modems - enables the internal modem speaker, allowing you to listen to the dial-up sounds for example. Up to you

AVG7_CC: AVG Anti-Virus 7.0 Control Center. Allows you to manage and control all AVG Anti-Virus components, settings and updates. Keep

ATIPTA: Control panel for the ATI series of video cards allowing access to such features as display resolution, colour depth, etc. Available via Start | Settings | Control Panel | Display. Some users may need it if they have optimised their settings. Up to you

ATICCC: Associated with ATI's Catalyst&#8482; Control Center for their graphics cards. Leave for now

Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer: For a Logitech Bluetooth wireless mouse. Part of SetPoint that sets the Windows mouse sensitivity to minimum. The idea is that you will use the SetPoint Control Panel to adjust your mouse sensitivity. This setting is maintained separately from the Windows setting, but is combined with the Windows setting to determine the final sensitivity. Up to you

Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer: For a Logitech Bluetooth wireless mouse. Part of SetPoint that sets the Windows mouse sensitivity to minimum. The idea is that you will use the SetPoint Control Panel to adjust your mouse sensitivity. This setting is maintained separately from the Windows setting, but is combined with the Windows setting to determine the final sensitivity. Up to you

ctfmon.exe: CTFMon is involved with the language/alternative input services in Office XP. Ctfmon.exe will continue to put itself back into MSConfig when you run the Office XP apps as long as the Text Services and Speech applets in the Control Panel are enabled. Not required if you don't need these features. Ctfmon can be disabled from Control Panel, Text & Speech Services. up to you

MoneyAgent: Part of MS Money. Available via Start | Programs. Not needed

LDM: Installed with the software for Logitech products. Automatically checks for software upgrades AND new products, services and special offerings from Logitech. Not needed

Skype: Skype is free and simple software that will enable you to make free calls anywhere in the world in minutes. Not needed

CmSkype: For use with Skype, leave for now

Utility Tray: System Tray icon for SiS based graphics. Up to you 

Logitech Desktop Messenger: Installed with the software for Logitech products. Automatically checks for software upgrades AND new products, services and special offerings from Logitech. Not needed

Kodak software updater: Software updater for Kodak Easyshare digital cameras. Not needed

DSLMON: Sagem DSL modem related. Apparently needed to detect the modem. keep

Adobe Reader Speed Launch: Speeds up the time it takes to load the Adobe Reader application. Your choice, but not required for Adobe Reader to function properly. Not needed

Logitech SetPoint: Keyboard and mouse drivers and utilities for Logitech's latest products - supersedes iTouch and MouseWare on their older products. Required if you use special features such as multimedia keys. Up to you

WinZip Quick Pick: Added with WinZip version 8.1. "The new WinZip Quick Pick taskbar tray icon gives you instant access to WinZip and your Zip files. Just left click the icon to open WinZip, or right click it to instantly reopen recently used Zip files, access your Favorite Zip Folders, open WinZip Help, or start WinZip itself.". You can right-click and close it - choosing to not re-load it at start-up. Not needed


----------------


Okay, for the one's that say Not Needed, do this: 

Go to Start | Run and type MSCONFIG, and click OK. Startup tab. Untick the ones that are Not Needed, Apply and Restart. When Windows loads back up, you will have a popup box saying that the startup has been changed. Tick the little box to not appear again, and OK. 

For the Up To You ones, that's exactly that. Its your choice if you need them. One way to do this, is after you've done the above with the Not Needed, is to go back to MSCONFIG, and untick one of them. Reboot, and see if all your 'normal' programs work okay. If, for instance your Nero Burning Rom has a problem after unticking NeroFilterCheck, then just go back in, retick it, and restart. 

-------------

See how that goes for starters. If still no joy, we'll look at something else 

eddie


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Well I have done all that you said and have just tried the game again and sad to say it is still the same. 
Do you think it is my Graphics card ? I would get a new card if it is sure it is that but am not willing to pay out another £100 + only to find it will still not work. Ive only had my current card just over a month cos I was told it would be compatable. Before this card I could not even download the game onto my computer.
Can you tell me the name of another game that has the same or higher requirements than Broken Sword?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Please excuse me popping back in Eddie

These are the supported Video cards for Broken sword 4 .. is your card ATI Radeon All-in-Wonder 9600 256MB..

"I also found There is a known issue with ATI video cards that causes the framerate to slow down considerably when the mouse pointer is placed on the task bar during any
action. Please update to the latest drivers for your graphics card as this may
cure the problem."

PNY Verto GeForce4ti 4400 128MB
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128MB
Asus V-9900 128MB
Diamond GeForceFX 5200 Ultra 128MB
ATI Radeon All-in-Wonder 9600 256MB
Nvidia GeForce 6100 128MB shared
ATI Radeon X850 256MB
ATI Radeon X700 Pro 256MB
WinFast PX6200TD 128MB
ATI Radeon 9800XT 256MB
Saphire Atlantis Radeon 9200 128MB
PNY Verto GeForce4ti 4400 128MB
Saphire Atlantis Radeon X800 Pro 256MB
Sapphire Radeon X1900 XTX 512MB
Saphire Atlantis Radeon 9100 128MB
ATI Radeon 9200 128MB
e-VGA e-GeForce 6800 128MB
Asus Xtreme AX XT600 128MB
MSI PCX 5750 128MB 
WinFast PX6200TD 128MB
Nvidia GeForce 6600 128MB
WinFast PX6200TD 128MB
ATI Radeon X300 128MB
Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT 128MB
PNY Verto GeForce 7800GT 256MB
ATI Radeon X800XT 512MB
NVidia 7800GTX 512mb


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Mine is not an all in wonder it is a Radeon 9600 Pro 128 mb and has the latest driver downloaded. It is not on the list of compatable cards,but I imagine there are more than are actually on the list? I cannot find ones that are on the list available on the internet.
I have been told to get XFX GEFORCE 7600GT 256MB DDR3 AGP8X DUAL LINK.
Would this one be ok?
My mouse does not have to be placed on the task bar for the framerate to slow down and the mouse jerk about,it does it anywhere!


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Kinrevel said:


> I know I've been there and done that and still no joy I am really frustrated over this,I dont know what else to do It is only this game I have the problem with.


Hi There,I am just a beginner and do not know how to use the fix for the stuttering mouse problem which you tried ...could you explain it to me please? cheers Jo


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well just to let you know that someone else is having the same problem and they have a Nvidia card, so more than likely it's the game that is in question.


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi cabbagepatchjo, Go to the official website http://www.broken-sword.com/ and download the patch onto your computer. I did this but I must say it did not work for me but you may have better luck,I am told it does solve some mouse problems.


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Kinrevel I will try that and let you know how I get on


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi There, I have installed the patch but to no avail! so I am trying to change m_bDisableFrameBuffering value to 1 instead of 0 which is supposed to help but when I click to save I just get a box telling me it cannot create the compat.ini.file and that I need to make sure the path and file name are correct I also get this message if I try to change it back to 0 so I have to reboot to get out of the screen! Any help would be greatly appreciated...other than the wibbly wobbly mouse action the game is running quite well I have the nvidia Ge FORCE FX 5500 card and 512 memory cheers guys Jo x


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you tested your system here

www.canyourunit.com


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Blackmirror said:


> Have you tested your system here
> 
> www.canyourunit.com


Thanks for that I just did it and got this " Congratulations, your system passes the recommended requirements! You should have a great experience running this product" just wish I could solve the weird mouse thing :>)


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

You and me Both!! I have contacted THQ makers of the game and they dont seem to know what to do about it either.They suggested all the things we have already tried with no success and have put the issue back to the Developers to see if they can come up with anything. If I hear from them again,which I doubt, I will let you know,but if anyone can come up with a solution in the meantime I would be very grateful


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers Kinrevel, Thanks for that and likewise if I stumble across a fix I shall post here for you ...it beggars belief how they can come up with a game that is such a pain to run for some of us and can offer little or no help.Seems to me they should put more info on the box so we would not waste our hard earned cash ha ha!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The problems with the Compact.ini may be due to the fact that your file extensions aren't showing. Go to Windows Explorer, and in the Tools menu, click Options, View tab. Untick Hide Extensions for Known File Types, Apply and OK. Close Windows Explorer, just to be sure.

Then, navigate back to the Compact.ini file, doubleclick to open in Notepad, and change the settings as follows:

m_bDisableFrameBuffering = 0

To 

m_bDisableFrameBuffering = 1


Then, click on File | Save As, and make sure the same name is showing as compact.ini, and the same location. It should save this time. Reboot, just to be sure, and try again.

eddie


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

eddie5659 said:


> The problems with the Compact.ini may be due to the fact that your file extensions aren't showing. Go to Windows Explorer, and in the Tools menu, click Options, View tab. Untick Hide Extensions for Known File Types, Apply and OK. Close Windows Explorer, just to be sure.
> 
> Then, navigate back to the Compact.ini file, doubleclick to open in Notepad, and change the settings as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for taking the time to help...I have unticked the box as suggested I have firefox but think I got it right. However I must still be doing something wrong as I am now getting the following message "This file exists with read only attributes. Please use a different file name" I would be very grateful for any further help you may be able to offer...cheers Jo


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you will need to take out the read-only attribute. Basically it prevents any changes to the original file. To do so, find the file in explorer, right click on it and click properties. Uncheck Read Only box.


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Couriant said:


> you will need to take out the read-only attribute. Basically it prevents any changes to the original file. To do so, find the file in explorer, right click on it and click properties. Uncheck Read Only box.


Hi There, Sorry for late the reply I have been away. Many thanks for your help but I am afraid I do not know how to find the file in explorer please could I ask you to help again... thanks very much, Jo


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

search for it by using the search function. Make sure you are using the all files and folders option.


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Couriant said:


> search for it by using the search function. Make sure you are using the all files and folders option.


Success! I have managed to do it and there is a significant improvement in mouse control...Thanks again for all help received Jo


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry for the lateness myself, its a busy week here 

Glad to see that its worked. Lets hope it works okay for Kinrevel


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

I hope so too...it is so frustrating when you are really wanting to play a game or whatever and you simply do not have the know how...but thanks to you kind souls out there we have somewhere to turn


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Its a great game as well 

Some parts will leave you pulling your hair out, but most are great. Stuck at a point again, will attempt it tonight.......again


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

eddie5659 said:


> Its a great game as well
> 
> Some parts will leave you pulling your hair out, but most are great. Stuck at a point again, will attempt it tonight.......again


I am loving it too but do you have a wig I could borrow ha ha!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: glad to be of service.


----------



## Zan.exe (Mar 5, 2007)

I know what u can do. get the driver for you video card. that should maybe do it


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks Zan,but that was one of the first things I did,updating my card drivers . But to no avail.


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi 

It may seem all too trivial, and maybe I missed it in the previous posts, but have you tried replacing the mouse itself?

I'm only guessing here, but maybe the game isn't compatible with just any mouse (e.g. having it's own mouse driver, instead of relying on Windows routines, or something)

Also, some optical mouses are known have a dancing pointer, as a result of bad _mouse _or bad _mousepad surface_. This dancing issue might not be noticeable, or too inconvenient, in other applications, but this game might handle things differently.


----------



## Kinrevel (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Jimmy, I have tried a microsoft Mouse on there but it is just the same. The usual mouse I am using is a Logitech wireless Mouse and is just fine with everything else including other games on my computer. It isn't just the mouse,the framerate slows too.I still think it may be my Video card even tho' when I do the compatability test it says my system is fine!!
I actually have someone going to try a new Graphics card in my computer for me next week and am hoping that may solve the problem(but it will mean it will cost me !) Thanks for your help .


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

How are you getting on with the game Kinrevel? Cheers Jo


----------



## Sweetiecat (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, i too have recently bought Broken Sword Angel of Death and having problems with the mouse. I have checked system through www.canyourunit.com, downloaded patch, changed 1 to 0 in the buffering line in system file and downloaded latest graphics driver. My problem with the mouse is that it moves way too slow around the screen and sometimes seems too slow to register when mouse is clicked - so frustrating. I also have the problem where the voices do not match up with the screen in that the voice speaks and then the character's lip move a few seconds later (this prob I can cope with)  . My graphics card is a Nvidia FX5200 128mb and I also happen to have the Logitech G5 Gaming Mouse. I am wondering whether it could be a conflict between the two as I see another member with probs has a Nvidia card and Logitech mouse. I have searched the internet trying to find a solution but to no avail. I am thinking my only alternative is to upgrade my graphics card (which my hubby has wanted to do for ages lol). Luckily I work for a pc technician so that is not the prob but he is away on holidays for 10 days and I am desperate to play this game.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, Sweetiecat 

Lets take a look at what's running at startup, as that can be a cause for problems.

Download *'Hijack This!*
Extract the files to the Program Files as suggested, or Browse to a newly created folder. Don't run straight from the desktop, as the Backup files will be stored there.

Navigate to the extracted files, and doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.

Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

Regards

eddie


----------



## wendy3272 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, don't know if you solved your problem yet, but I had the same problem, the solution is to reduce the graphics performances on the actual game menu setup. It does not affect the play of the game a great deal but diminishes the juddering mouse control. Also make sure you have no other programmes running in your hidden icons menu. The game requires lots of memory to run all of the above gives it a sporting chance.


----------



## Sweetiecat (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for your reply and apologies for not getting this on sooner but you know how things go, busy busy busy.... Here is a copy of the scan log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:29:45 PM, on 24/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SB Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LCDMon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\Ahead\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDClock.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDPop3\LCDPOP3.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\Applets\LCDCountdown\LCDCountdown.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ninemsn.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.ninemsn.com.au/0SEENAU/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Popup Blocker - {C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE53} - c:\program files\mcafee\mps\mcpopup.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SB Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LGDCore] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LGDCore.exe" /SHOWHIDE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch LCDMon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\G-series Software\LCDMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MskAgentexe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\Ahead\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Performance Center] C:\Program Files\Ascentive\Performance Center\APCMain.exe -m
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZU
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bigpond.com/
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540006} (CInstall Class) - http://www.errorguard.com/installation/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-au/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://www.gamenow.com.au/res/exent/classes/exentCtl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-au/1,0,0,21/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFECAFE-0013-0001-0017-ABCDEFABCDEF} (JInitiator 1.3.1.17) - http://203.37.123.101/forms90/jinitiator/jinit.exe
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{71EFA958-C163-49D1-A6DD-6A5067F863AA}: NameServer = 61.9.208.14,61.9.192.14
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qld.bigpond.net.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qld.bigpond.net.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qld.bigpond.net.au
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: SearchList = qld.bigpond.net.au
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0160841177396667) (0160841177396667mcinstcleanup) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\016084~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Sweetiecat and welcome to TSG,

Eddie asked me to look at your log. I don't see anything major but let's run a couple of scans:

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.


Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left-hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
You need to use IE to run this scan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## bosmos (Apr 30, 2007)

HI.

I have the jumpy mouse problem with this game. Have tried to find the Compat.ini file but I don't seem to have it. Have searched on the game disk too and it aint there! Help!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, bosmos

The file may be hidden. Try this before you search for it. 

Open Windows Explorer | Tools | Options. View tab. Select Show Hidden Files and Folders, Apply and OK.

Then search again 

eddie


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

bosmos said:


> HI.
> 
> I have the jumpy mouse problem with this game. Have tried to find the Compat.ini file but I don't seem to have it. Have searched on the game disk too and it aint there! Help!


Sorry if this is not very good but I have not done this before...to find the compat ini file............right click on c drive in my computer and then explore and then right click and explore programme files for THQ choose explore and then right click and explore angel of death and compat ini file is in there


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone managed to find a resolution to the mouse lag on BS4? I have tried *all *the suggestions in the forums but still no joy...has anyone confirmed if it's a game fault? Just deciding whether to flog it on eBay or not


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

RowanAlba said:


> Has anyone managed to find a resolution to the mouse lag on BS4? I have tried *all *the suggestions in the forums but still no joy...has anyone confirmed if it's a game fault? Just deciding whether to flog it on eBay or not


Hi I know it does your head in but I finally got it to a reasonable standard by doing the compat ini thing and fiddling with the game settings! Sorry I know this is of no help but I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Jo (seems nicer than cabbage  ) ...agree the game is playable but only up to a point...stuck at a stage where speed of movement is required (elvis...the plant...to get in a door etc.) and being unable to respond quickly is driving me nuts! If you have any ideas about getting past this point despite the mouse lag, would appreciate them! Cheers


----------



## cabbagepatchjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi I know I chose the name and then afterwards remembered what cabbage patch dolls looked like  whoops too late! I can only advise sheer dogged determination! You have probably already done the fiddling with the games own settings in the options menu ? it is just that this is what made the biggest difference to my mouse problems...anyhow Good luck and don't tear all your hair out!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya RowanAlba

If you've done the ini file editing, lets see what you have running. Having too many things running in the background can have an effect:

Download *'Hijack This!*
Extract the files to the Program Files as suggested, or Browse to a newly created folder. Don't run straight from the desktop, as the Backup files will be stored there.

Navigate to the extracted files, and doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.

Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

eddie


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Eddie
Posting Hijack This scan log for you:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:40:51, on 26/07/2007
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\hp\KBD\kbd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\PikaOne Software\FlyCASE\PikaBackup.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.aol.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_GB&c=71&bd=Presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_GB&c=71&bd=Presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided By Sky Broadband
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: IEHlprObj Class - {8CA5ED52-F3FB-4414-A105-2E3491156990} - C:\PROGRA~1\IWINGA~1\IWINGA~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eBayToolbar] C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Startup: Pika Backup.lnk = C:\Program Files\PikaOne Software\FlyCASE\PikaBackup.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sky - {08E730A4-FB02-45BD-A900-01E4AD8016F6} - http://www.skybroadband.com (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\napinsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {D4323BF2-006A-4440-A2F5-27E3E7AB25F8} (Virtools WebPlayer Class) - http://a532.g.akamai.net/f/532/6712....akamai.com/6712/player/install/installer.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehstart.dll,-101 (ehstart) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Unknown owner - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001 (seclogon) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - c:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O13 - Gopher Prefix:*

Reboot.


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Cheeseball
Did as you suggested but still no joy 
This must be a fault in the game so I'm going to let it go. Thanks for your help anyway


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Have you tried the ini file editing part?


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Eddie
Yes, I have already done that and played around with the game's options and all the compatibility stuff and running as administrator, etc. etc. 
Changing the .ini file only resulted in a marginal improvement of mouse control, which makes me think it's down to the game. I am using Vista and a different video card but this shouldn't really make a difference (Recommended video card is: Nvidia GeForce 6200/or 128MB and I have 128 MB Nvidia GeForce 6150 LE). The game still plays and is playable after a fashion, but using the mouse control is infinitely frustrating due to the lag


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

I emailed THQ (game manufacturer) about the mouse lag problem and received the following response:

_Thank you for contacting us. Regarding mouse control problems in the game we 
expect this to be solved in a graphics driver update which will be released by 
your video card manufacturer however for the moment please try the following.

1. Click your right mouse button on the Windows background
2. Click your left mouse button on properties
3. Click your left mouse button on Settings
4. Click your left mouse button on the Advanced tab which should be just 
beneath your screen area slider bar
5. Look for the troubleshooting tab - this should give access to your graphics 
hardware acceleration - try reducing this by one or two notches as this has been 
known to solve the mouse control problems.

If you need further assistance, please call our technical support staff at 0870 
608 0047 . Also be sure to include all previous replies when/if responding to 
this message.

Best Regards,
Vibeke M. at THQ Technical Support

THQ (UK) LIMITED, Registered in England and Wales No. 2703913, Registered 
Office: Cedar House, 78 Portsmouth Road, Cobham, Surrey KT11 1AN_

This may work for some users particularly those using XP. However, this didn't work for me when I used the vista alternative of adjusting the 3D graphics to performance rather than quality


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmm, it may be because you're using Vista. This one is for XP only, which is strange as the previous game, The Sleeping Dragon, is for both XP/Vista 

Have you tried running Vista in Compatability mode for XP:

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/bf416877-c83f-4476-a3da-8ec98dcf5f101033.mspx

eddie


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Eddie

Yes, tried compatibility mode already. As I said, the game works apart from the mouse lag, which affects speed and therefore gameplay. Never seen this fault before


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets see if clearing the startup list will help 

The following is a list of all that you have running at startup. For those interested, its the 04 entries. The more you have, the slower your bootup to Windows will be, and you may have problems online, like slowness etc. I've put some explanation on what they are, in case you're curious.

Don't worry, you're not uninstalling these, just preventing them loading at startup 

-------------

Windows Defender: Related to Windows Defender Microsoft (anti-spyware) tool. Keep

hpsysdrv: This item keeps track of how many times the system has been recovered and the times of the first and last recoveries done on the system. Leaving unchecked will sometimes prevent the Keyboard Manager program from detecting that the computer is an HP. Since this program/driver was only made to run on HP, if it can't tell that it is an HP it will not run. If unchecked, it can prevent the running of the Application Recovery CDs, the use of the multimedia keys, and the HP Instant Support. Up to you

KBD: Multimedia keyboard manager. Required if you use the multimedia keys. Up to you

ccApp: Part of Norton AntiVirus. Auto-protect and E-mail check will not function without this. Keep

osCheck: Part of Norton Antivirus. Keep

eBayToolbar: eBay toolabar related - also contains eBay account Guard which monitors for fraudulent eBay sites. Up to you

NvSvc: Related to NVIDIA graphics cards. Keep

NvCplDaemon: Intializes the clock and memory settings on nVidia based graphics cards. Enable if you overclock your card. Up to you

Symantec PIF AlertEng: Related to LiveUpdate_Notice_Service from Symantec. Up to you

Launcher: Not sure, leave for now

Sidebar: If you are running Windows Vista it is a part of the operating system. Up to you

ehTray.exe: Enables the user to access Windows Messenger from within Windows Media Center Edition. Up to you

ISUSPM Startup: InstallShield Update Service Scheduler. Automatically searches for and performs any updates to the software so you're always working with the most current version. Not needed

WMPNSCFG: "Microsoft Windows uses wmpnscfg.exe to alert users when media rendering devices are found on the network. Wmpnscfg starts the Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service (NSS) and then waits for notifications from the service. When wmpnscfg is notified that a new media device is available on the network, it displays a popup in the system tray that informs the user about the availability of the new device. If the user clicks the popup, wmpnscfg launches Windows Media Player, which displays a dialog box that asks the user to either allow or deny sharing with the new device." - see here

http://windowssdk.msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms739434.aspx

Up to you

Pika Backup: Not sure, leave for now

Microsoft Office: Application which launches common MS Office components to help speed up the launch of Office programs. It's somewhat of a resource hog, and some users claim there's no difference with or without it but it usually isn't required. Note - if you make use of the Microsoft Office Shortcut Bar outside an office program this application will need to be enabled for it to show. Not needed

----------------

Okay, for the one's that say Not Needed, do this:

Go to Start | Run and type MSCONFIG, and click OK. Startup tab. Untick the ones that are Not Needed, Apply and Restart. When Windows loads back up, you will have a popup box saying that the startup has been changed. Tick the little box to not appear again, and OK.

For the Up To You ones, that's exactly that. Its your choice if you need them. One way to do this, is after you've done the above with the Not Needed, is to go back to MSCONFIG, and untick one of them. Reboot, and see if all your 'normal' programs work okay. If, for instance your Multimedia keyboard has a problem after unticking KBD, then just go back in, retick it, and restart.

eddie


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Eddie, thanks but still no joy


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, see if disabling your antivirus during the gameplay helps? I know Norton is famous for updating/scanning whilst you're playing a game. 

We can try going through your actual processes, as sometimes these can use 3-4MB of your RAM without you realises, like printspooler does. Useless if you dont have a printer, like I don't 

eddie


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Eddie, thanks again but no change


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Have you updated your graphics driver yet?

Also, for the processes, take a look at this:

http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm

Just look in the table that is included, and look at the 'Safe' settings. To get to your Services, go to Control Panel | Administrative Tools | Services. Then, to change eac one, rightclick on the one you're changing, select Properties, and then use the drop-down menu to select the new option, Apply and OK.

eddie


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in responding. Thanks Eddie, but not prepared to spend any more time on this. Thanks for all your help anyway


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

oki doki, and thanks for coming back to let us now 

btw, can't remember fully, but are you trying to get into the cupboard where the voice is coming from? If so, as soon as he does his Elvis dance, go for it. 

eddie


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Eddie...yeah, I knew that, but as I said originally this needs to be a fast move and I couldn't get the mouse lag sorted, so I couldn't speed up the mouse, so I was unable to do this  Learned some stuff along the way though, so that's always a good thing


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, forgot that bit 

Hopefully, it will work sometime, and you can get past that bit


----------



## tanishalfelven (Aug 16, 2007)

i have a quad core cpu 2gig of ram 8600gts grapic card and window vista and i cant play it either mine is where i can see the people only as shadows


----------



## Pikel (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello!

I installed the game and it ran perfectly but next time when I started to play again I had low fps. I changed the graphics settings, but I had low fps too.
I reinstalled the game and it worked fine again, but next time when I started to play, I had low fps again.
It's very strange I think, because I have 8800 GTS, 2 GB RAM, and a Core 2 Duo 6420.
I'm using Windows Vista.

Any ideas what might be the problem?


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Pikel...as you have said in your sig..."Save your breath. You'll need it to scream."  Seriously, dude, give it up  ...I sold mine on eBay  ...it's not worth the angst


----------



## bum_spot (Oct 2, 2007)

Just to add my bit to the mix.
I too have 2.4 Gig quad core, 8600gts & 2 Gig ram, but running XP Pro, & I have Silhouette figures (& moving stuff, doors etc) as well. Oh, & the game crashes when loading...... sometimes. Have now given up on it.
Tried all the usual stuff, & some of the more radical but can't be bothered any more.

A piece of poorly written kit, & not for the first time, does anybody remember this from BS3 ? completley random & different problems on all types of systems. 

The only conclusion I have reached is that if you load it & it works, good luck, If it doesn't, sell it, 'cos it probably never will.

I post more for info' for everbody out there, than answers, but if "those who know stuff" have any bright ideas I wont ignore it !! 

Oh, Nearly forgot, my mouse behaves perfectly !!!!!!!!
Oh Oh ! check out THQ website, it give a wonderful list of all the games we should avoid like the plague!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## artvsart (Jul 1, 2008)

hey, 
find the file combat in the installed game folder, within the system subfolder. open the file up in notepadand change the m_bdisableframbuffering value from =0 to = 1. save the file and run the game again.
hope it works


----------

